# Newbie in Oregon



## mossyoakcowboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Howdy all! Newbie here from the Beaver state... just getting into the hobbie and it has already become an obsession LOL been cookin up a lot of yard bird and a pork roast or two on the new gas smoker I got for christmas.  The wife said my pork was the best BBQ pork samich she had ever had!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad to know that your wife is in support of your new found hobby. Welcome to the SMF. It's all good my friend.


----------



## seenred (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, MOC!  Glad you joined us.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## hell fire grill (Jan 30, 2010)

Howdy MOCowboy.


----------



## treegje (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## john dice (Jan 30, 2010)

This is a great site for all your smoking needs. I am from Corvallis also, and living here for another couple months. 

Then over to Bend.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 30, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's "FREE" ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## gene111 (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to smf!


----------



## husker-q (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome!  What part of Oregon?


----------



## meateater (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 31, 2010)

+1 

I'm stuck up here in Moscow on the Willamette... What part do you hail from?


----------



## husker-q (Jan 31, 2010)

Kansas City now but used to live in The Dalles.  You'll enjoy this site - I've learned a lot here.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome southern neighbor.  A lot of PNW'ers on this site.  

BTW, you said Hobbie....... uh, some of these guys are rather passionate about "Smoking".  Enjoy the site, take the classes and get the camera loaded for QViews.  The hardest thing you'll do here is deciding which meat to do first.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you here with us.


----------



## orlandosmoking (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard the SMF!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 31, 2010)

Howdy & welcome  to the *SMF*!!


----------



## mossyoakcowboy (Jan 31, 2010)

Husker-Q and Gunner69 I am in McMinnville now originaly from down the highway in Willamina. NWDave what has started as a hobbie is quite rapidly becoming much much more... I had some Q last night at a local eating establishment and whislt it was good eats it was DEFINATLY not to my new standards of what BBQ can and SHOULD be!


----------



## nwdave (Jan 31, 2010)

McMinnville?  I spent a year working down there in the mid 90's, helping install a new rebar steel run at the Cascade Steel Mill.  Nice area.  Real nice local wine and vineyards too.


----------



## lowandslowbbq (Feb 1, 2010)

welcome to smf, from a couple hours south of you.


----------



## warthog (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## mossyoakcowboy (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank y'all for the warm welcome! I just got home from Winco with a butt AND a brisket... will be havin some pulled pork tomorow for dinner... and Im going to give Dutch's baked beans a whirl with it... oh and I got some jalapeno's for whippin up some ABT's.  I will try to get the Qview figgured out so I can share the wealth.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 1, 2010)

First off welcome Mossy to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## mossymo (Feb 3, 2010)

MossyOakCowboy
Welcome to SMF, glad you joined us !!!


----------



## denver dave (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome aboard. It is always good to keep Momma happy. It is even better when BBQ makes her happy. You are a lucky man.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 4, 2010)

to the best place on the web dedicated to smoking meat. Hope you like it here. Learn lots, then help others. That's what we're all about here.


----------

